# One For The Smokers



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

for those of you who are unaware of what i do for a living, just lately ive been finding all sorts under floor boards!

yep i put in central heating, i found these just of late and thought them quite interesting?










colin


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

My father used to smoke the ones on the right.... died of lung cancer too... it's why I gave the darned habit up.


----------



## IGGULDEN (Sep 12, 2012)

nice boxes, really cool.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

seem to remember seeing navy cut up until my early teens in ireland.

but i was mainly a major or sweet afton smoker in my yoof.

from there to dunhill and rothmans - must have given a fortune to the carrolls group over the years.

anyways fag free for about ten years now. tried to smoke a monte christo in dresden a few years ago - damn thing nearly killed me on the spot.

45 minutes smoking the thing - hadn't made huge inroads and i was done!

then a couple of years a ago a mate offered me a marlboro red whilst we were on expresso break - two puffs and i was almost sick. never again!!!!

that said i do still like the smell of golden virginia in a rollie.


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

I am a brickie and often over the years find stuff like this with doing alterations , Glad I packed the smoking in must be 5-6 years now


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

That takes me back a bit, my grandfather used to smoke these without filters!


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

It takes me back too. I've smoked both those brands in my youth, along with now defunct brands such as Player's Weights, Passing Cloud & Peter Stuyvesant


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Interestingly the big cigarette brands are moving into less prosperous Asian countries now in a big push to chase the smoking market. Reading the above posts so far, it's not hard to see why they're heading away from the western market. Necessity.


----------



## JPaling (Mar 16, 2013)

they look really cool and retro i dont smoke but they'd make an intresting talking point by the looks of it.


----------

